# (pressure?) Pain under the foot as I have gotten older



## rmac (Oct 26, 2004)

On longer rides of 2+ hours I get quite a lot of discomfort on the balls of my feet where the shoe contacts the pedal. It happens with flats and 510s (new and old) as well as spds. It has been getting worse as I have gotten older and I suspect it has also gotten worse as I have adjusted my bike position to put more weight on the pedals and less on the handlebars. I sometimes even have to get off the bike for breaks and massage my feet. If anyone else has suffered from this, what have you done to mitigate?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

do you use super stiff non-flexible soles ?

if you have flexible soles, switch to solid, non-flexible spud compatible...spreads pressure around a bit


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Which 5.10 shoes? Which pedals?

I occasionally feel pressure from the cleat in the bottom of my feet from clipless pedals because the soles are too flexible. Has happened with cheap clipless shoes and with better shoes that are just old and more flexible than they used to be because they're worn out.

With platforms, I've felt a similar sensation, but notably different because the pressure is not focused on a single spot from the cleat. REGULAR freerider shoes are pretty flexible, and don't have a whole lot of cushion. So a few things are going on. My feet wrap around the pedal, and repeated hits in chunky stuff cause fatigue. Things that helped include stiffer soles (I moved to freerider contacts, and will probably buy freerider pros next) and a bigger platform that supports my foot better (in the width dimension, especially).


----------



## JPSeuropa (Jul 12, 2010)

I suffered from a similar issue on long rides. It had gotten so bad that I sometimes could not continue. Shoes are super stiff so that was not the issue. I replaced the insole of the shoe with orthotic insoles that transfer much of the pressure from the ball of my foot to my arch. It was a world of improvement. Problem solved for me. My LBS has a bike fitting service and she had ones made by Specialized. She gave me the ones for people with high arches. I am sure you could make ones from Dr Scholl work as well with enough trimming. They felt weird at first as I was not used to anything touching my arch, but soon forgot about that and foot pain never returned.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I need to run insoles in all my shoes(biking hiking, work boots) they help a lot. A lot of places like walking company etc, will have the machine you stand on and it analyses where the pressure is.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I was going to suggest inserts. I had to go with inserts in my road shoes (carbon soles, and speedplays) because my foot would start to fall asleep on long rides. The inserts took the pressure off the nerve, and resolved that.


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

JPSeuropa said:


> I suffered from a similar issue on long rides. It had gotten so bad that I sometimes could not continue. Shoes are super stiff so that was not the issue. I replaced the insole of the shoe with orthotic insoles that transfer much of the pressure from the ball of my foot to my arch. It was a world of improvement. Problem solved for me. My LBS has a bike fitting service and she had ones made by Specialized. She gave me the ones for people with high arches. I am sure you could make ones from Dr Scholl work as well with enough trimming. They felt weird at first as I was not used to anything touching my arch, but soon forgot about that and foot pain never returned.


I actually had a set custom made from a physical therapist. They molded my foot, then created them based off my arch, knee angle etc. It's been years ago, insurance covered them I'm pretty sure.


----------



## 600lbsofSin (May 20, 2021)

Fww, I have flat feet and have all the ailments that go along with it. Knee, ankle, hip pain and foot pain. I got custom orthotics 18 years ago, along with OTC versions along the way. They helped for several years then the pain came back and increased. During that time span I got into the minimalist shoe craze strictly for running. Had about a year 1/2 feeling great, strongest fastest, pain free exercising of my life. Then I experienced a hairline fracture in my foot that required no treatment. Dr said the minimalist running shoes were to blame. Back to insoles with same curve of better, plateau, then worse. 

Finnaly it occurred to me the stress fracture was overuse injury not equated to the shoes. Over the past year gone back to minimalist shoe for running, and only where flat bottom flexible shoes, flip flops, etc all the time. Over time my ailments begin to dissipate ass my feet gain strength. Insoles hard bottom shoes turn you feet in to atrophying hooves.

That said I do where thick 5/10 shoes for riding only. Hope this helps


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

Perhaps you're suffering from Morton's Neuroma:
Mayo Clinic's info page
I suffered from it due to wearing tight fitting shoes, putting too much pressure across the ball of my foot. Orthotics/inserts didn't help me, but rather I needed to wear shoes that had a wide forefoot. I effectively don't have any tension by laces or straps on any running, walking, or cycling shoe across the ball of my foot, thus allowing the metatarsals to flex/wiggle/move unhindered so they don't squeeze together and pinch the nerve that was causing the pain. YMMV.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Ptor said:


> Perhaps you're suffering from Morton's Neuroma:
> Mayo Clinic's info page
> I suffered from it due to wearing tight fitting shoes, putting too much pressure across the ball of my foot. Orthotics/inserts didn't help me, but rather I needed to wear shoes that had a wide forefoot. I effectively don't have any tension by laces or straps on any running, walking, or cycling shoe across the ball of my foot, thus allowing the metatarsals to flex/wiggle/move unhindered so they don't squeeze together and pinch the nerve that was causing the pain. YMMV.


I had same problem. No shoes were wide enough.

Problem solved by a little wedge of foam between my big toe and its neighbour.


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

I have Morton's in my right foot, but it only acts up in a snowboard boot. I bought this item: Foot pad and it significantly reduces the pain.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

Feet stretch over the decades, the ligaments and tendons in the middle of the foot do not support the foot as well as when you were 20. Result is more pressure on the outside of the foot under the metatarsal where the small toe meets the foot. Its been described by cyclists as "hot foot", sometimes develops into a nerve inflamation. They make small pads (CVS sells the) designed to support the middle of the foot. I find stiff shoes, in my case a Shimano shoe with a carbon mid sole offers the support I need.


----------



## rmac (Oct 26, 2004)

Many thanks for all the replies and suggestions.



127.0.0.1 said:


> do you use super stiff non-flexible soles ?


Both stiff spd shoes and softer 510 flat shoes. No difference - pain in both shoes



Harold said:


> Which 5.10 shoes? Which pedals?


510 FreeRider Pros - pretty flexible 
Raceface Chester pedals



JPSeuropa said:


> I replaced the insole of the shoe with orthotic insoles that transfer much of the pressure from the ball of my foot to my arch. It was a world of improvement. Problem solved for me.





Shark said:


> I need to run insoles in all my shoes(biking hiking, work boots) they help a lot.





dysfunction said:


> I was going to suggest inserts. I had to go with inserts in my road shoes (carbon soles, and speedplays) because my foot would start to fall asleep on long rides. The inserts took the pressure off the nerve, and resolved that.





toyotatacomaTRD said:


> I actually had a set custom made from a physical therapist. They molded my foot, then created them based off my arch, knee angle etc. It's been years ago, insurance covered them I'm pretty sure.


I will try this next if the metatarsal pads don't work - thank you.



600lbsofSin said:


> That said I do where thick 5/10 shoes for riding only. Hope this helps


Which 510s have you found help the most?



Ptor said:


> Perhaps you're suffering from Morton's Neuroma:
> Mayo Clinic's info page
> I suffered from it due to wearing tight fitting shoes, putting too much pressure across the ball of my foot. Orthotics/inserts didn't help me, but rather I needed to wear shoes that had a wide forefoot. I effectively don't have any tension by laces or straps on any running, walking, or cycling shoe across the ball of my foot, thus allowing the metatarsals to flex/wiggle/move unhindered so they don't squeeze together and pinch the nerve that was causing the pain. YMMV.


I have been using both the spd shoes and 510s unlaced for several weeks and it does help but am going to go a little further with the metatarsal pads. Thank you for sharing.



Velobike said:


> Problem solved by a little wedge of foam between my big toe and its neighbour.


I am hoping the metatarsal pads (coming tomorrow!) replicate this.



DennisT said:


> I have Morton's in my right foot, but it only acts up in a snowboard boot. I bought this item: Foot pad and it significantly reduces the pain.


I had never heard of Morten's before - ordered the same foot pad - thank you.



Catmandoo said:


> Feet stretch over the decades, the ligaments and tendons in the middle of the foot do not support the foot as well as when you were 20. Result is more pressure on the outside of the foot under the metatarsal where the small toe meets the foot. Its been described by cyclists as "hot foot", sometimes develops into a nerve inflamation. They make small pads (CVS sells the) designed to support the middle of the foot. I find stiff shoes, in my case a Shimano shoe with a carbon mid sole offers the support I need.


I will give this a try too if the metatarsal and shoe inserts don't help. FWIW, my spd shoes are a specialized carbon mid sole too but still a problem.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

Ptor said:


> Perhaps you're suffering from Morton's Neuroma:
> Mayo Clinic's info page
> I suffered from it due to wearing tight fitting shoes, putting too much pressure across the ball of my foot. Orthotics/inserts didn't help me, but rather I needed to wear shoes that had a wide forefoot. I effectively don't have any tension by laces or straps on any running, walking, or cycling shoe across the ball of my foot, thus allowing the metatarsals to flex/wiggle/move unhindered so they don't squeeze together and pinch the nerve that was causing the pain. YMMV.


A cortisone shot cleared up neuromas on both feet at different times. The real trick though is to get into shoes with a really wide toe box. If you use clipless, the Shimano M089 wide (or successor) is medium wide. The Sidi is Italy wide, not my kinda wide and those superb shoes just don't fit. I now use Lake shoes. A number of their shoes come in widths - their wide is pretty wide and the shoes ride great and wear great.

Also if you use clipless, get rid of the eggbeater types and go to the pedals that have a frame around the eggbeater-like apparatus. The frame helps distribute the force of riding away from those angry bones and nerves under the ball of your feet.

If you use flats or just want really wide shoes, go to Hitchcock wide shoes. They have up to 8E in some models (they double as snowshoes). I've never seen real bike shoes there, but good running shoes the right width beat super mtb shoes that don't fit any day.


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

SPD and good stiff shoes , like Pearl Izumi , they make a nice platform to hold weight , not just the balls of your feet


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Ptor said:


> Perhaps you're suffering from Morton's Neuroma:
> Mayo Clinic's info page
> I suffered from it due to wearing tight fitting shoes, putting too much pressure across the ball of my foot. Orthotics/inserts didn't help me, but rather I needed to wear shoes that had a wide forefoot. I effectively don't have any tension by laces or straps on any running, walking, or cycling shoe across the ball of my foot, thus allowing the metatarsals to flex/wiggle/move unhindered so they don't squeeze together and pinch the nerve that was causing the pain. YMMV.


Wow, thanks! I sometimes have this problem when I run and I never knew what it was. I mentioned it to my bil a few weeks ago and he suggested this but he asked if it was between my third and fourth toes and I said I didn't think so. But your link also says "may feel as if you are standing on a pebble in your shoe or on a fold in your sock." Yeah, fold in sock, that's it.

I pretty much fixed it by trying to land more flat footed rather than on the balls of my feet, though it's really hard for a runner to know how they are landing. I also sometimes have the issue on long road rides, where I'm using a mtb spd pedal, especially if wearing my old mtb shoes which I often do on my CX, which are pretty worn out.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

telemike said:


> A cortisone shot cleared up neuromas on both feet at different times. The real trick though is to get into shoes with a really wide toe box. If you use clipless, the Shimano M089 wide (or successor) is medium wide. The Sidi is Italy wide, not my kinda wide and those superb shoes just don't fit. I now use Lake shoes. A number of their shoes come in widths - their wide is pretty wide and the shoes ride great and wear great.
> 
> Also if you use clipless, get rid of the eggbeater types and go to the pedals that have a frame around the eggbeater-like apparatus. The frame helps distribute the force of riding away from those angry bones and nerves under the ball of your feet.
> 
> If you use flats or just want really wide shoes, go to Hitchcock wide shoes. They have up to 8E in some models (they double as snowshoes). I've never seen real bike shoes there, but good running shoes the right width beat super mtb shoes that don't fit any day.


An after thought: The test in the podiatry office for a Morton's neuroma is to:

The podiatrist will grasp the big toe in one hand and the small in the other. Then, jam them together and work the up and down against one another. This would hurt even without the neuroma but if you have the neuroma, the pain is one step beyond.


----------



## Offspring (Jan 29, 2006)

Over the years I had a similar issue. With me it was simply that I was tying my shoes too tight. I can tell pretty quick if I over did it. I have them really lose and no issues on my 2 hour rides. Maybe try easing up the laces not just the knot part. impact pro's on seven pedals and lose laces don't affect my riding style. Good Luck.


----------



## coachal (Jun 24, 2021)

Does anyone know which are the best shoes made for very wide feet?


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

coachal said:


> Does anyone know which are the best shoes made for very wide feet?


I had ordered a set of Sidi Dominator Mega at one point. I have a wider foot, my feet were swimming in them and sent them back. You may try those out.


----------



## EKram (Oct 30, 2020)

Foot issues/pain is an individualized issue. Lots of previous posts with some "may or may not work for you" fixes.

I submit you could find a clue in the *history* of your feet. I.e injuries, previous problems, walking, standing, riding-the list goes on, floor surface you walked on, etc.

Had any shoes or brand of shoes that never gave you a problem? Socks can make a difference too.

My fix (if anyone is curious) was to convert to trail running shoes, (a bit odd), thin socks and flat pedals. I can change any combo out for short periods of time.

I rode in some Tevas on a paved trail ride with friends and was almost sorry.

Lake brand (MX176) are good for me if I clip in.


----------



## coachal (Jun 24, 2021)

toyotatacomaTRD said:


> I had ordered a set of Sidi Dominator Mega at one point. I have a wider foot, my feet were swimming in them and sent them back. You may try those out.


Thanks. I'll see what I can come up with in looking for those to try...


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

I have lakes. Ordered them direct, if you go through their site look at the different models because it is a little confusing which come with the wide last. Lately I have been riding without socks to give me a little more room.


----------



## coachal (Jun 24, 2021)

rlee said:


> I have lakes. Ordered them direct, if you go through their site look at the different models because it is a little confusing which come with the wide last. Lately I have been riding without socks to give me a little more room.


Lakes seems like the brand of choice for the wide toe boxes. I wish there were some shops who stocked these for tryons...but that seems like a pipedream..


----------



## EKram (Oct 30, 2020)

coachal said:


> wish there were some shops who stocked these for tryons...but that seems like a pipedream..


My sentiments a while back when I got Lakes. Try the Lake website. There are a few US cities that have the brand.

I have ordered many items w/o physically touching the item. Online doable providing the return policy is checked, obviously save your receipt, ask what shipper and the speed of shipping. Check out reviews and FAQs about the shoe-not an end all but gives some insight.
Some online retailers offer a discount for first time buyers if you sign up for their newsletter. You can later unsubscribe.

I have heard that quite a few online buyers are purchasing stuff, then returning stuff they don't want. A minor hassle IMO.

All the best.


----------



## MdJumpnkc (Apr 2, 2021)

Okay, pain in the balls of your feet… I switched to clipless pedals, egon g3 grips, professionally sized up on the bike, and new shoes… wait a minute, hold the press; “Specialized” “Body Geometry shoes.” Yes, that was it! Specialized even has insoles, to save you money on shoes/ mtb or road(I have both). Ever since I switched, no more pain past 25-50 miles, no more tingling!!!! the “Body Geometry“ allows your toes/metatarsal bones of your foot to spread out when the balls of your feet are pressed down on the pedal to spread out, allowing space/breathability to your joints… now you can say “aaaaaah!”


----------

